# I'll be gone all week!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck Harlee!

Have fun at the fair!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great, good luck!!  Have fun!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

good luck


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope you won!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Good Luck! Come back with lots of ribbons!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

good luck have tons of fun!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well.
I'm back Lizzy did well for her first fair, we came back with a fourth, 2 fifths, and 2 sevenths. The judge asked how old she was because he saw I was riding in an O-ring and when I told him she was three he said she was doing very well and that I need to keep up the good work


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's good for her only being 3!  Keep it up.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Good Job! thats great news!


----------

